

Please, PC manufacturers: Don't screw up Windows 7 - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/11/06/please-pc-makers-dont-screw-up-windows-7/

======
tahir
It's Microsoft that you should ask not to mess up Windows 7. But I doubt that
it will make a difference.

